# What does ttt mean?



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:
It means "to the top"


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Crp3rp.


----------



## FullDrawMedic (Dec 15, 2011)

To the top. It brings said thread to the top of the list so it is seen.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Rodeoflyer (Apr 6, 2012)

........ttt 

:tongue:


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt- back to the top:wink:


----------

